

Review my website: Cornify - Cornify
http://www.cornify.com
Cornify is all about giving internet users choice of customization. MySpace is a great example of a successful company with a similar vision. Facebook with its Windows 3.1 look - not so much. Cornify provides a service that allows users to cover any website in a beautiful array of unicorn and rainbow imagery - taking back the web one 'corn at a time.<p>To give credit where credit is due, this concept was heavily inspired by AddThis.
======
jff
I almost cried when a unicorn covered up the "cornify" button and I had to
stop.

~~~
jrichmond
Do you have firebug installed?

for (var i = 0; i < 10000; ++i) { cornify_add() }

------
sgk284
A lot of the comments here seem to be enjoying the joke and having fun, but
shouldn't we take the review requests on HN a little more seriously? It's the
only resource on the web that allows for this form of quality feedback from
such great talent and experience as is present on HN. I'd just hate to start
seeing it abused, and then fade away as people stop paying attention to the
review requests.

edit: Or maybe I should just cornify my site :-)

~~~
psyklic
Take a look at Cornify's comments ;-)

If the site is a serious venture, then review requests here do seem to be
taken seriously ...

------
cjoh
This is bound to "go viral" and have "organic growth"

If I were you I'd start seeking VC immediately. At the end of the day, this
idea is so simple, so uniquely brilliant and really well executed that you can
worry about a business model after you're done acquiring users.

BRILLIANT!

~~~
Cornify
No worries, the business model is fully thought through. We're expecting to be
profitable in phase 3.

~~~
mixmax
ten year old girls is definitely an untapped market opportunity just waiting
for monetary exploitation by devious but brilliant entrepreneurs eager to
enhance shareholder value.

I'm sure Mattell are shaking in their pants, knowing that their core market is
about to be exploited heavily by a soon to be funded by Draper Fisher
Jurvetson and quickly acquired by Google, company much more aligned with web
2.0 and an uncanny ability to align the interests of multiple stakeholders in
the fast changing world of international webcommerce.

------
tlrobinson
I made a bookmarklet:

javascript:if(typeof
cornify_add==="undefined"){document.body.appendChild(document.createElement('script')).src='<http://www.cornify.com/js/cornify.js';}else{cornify_add()>};

First click loads it, subsequent clicks add a new image.

Now you can Cornify Hacker News too!
<http://skitch.com/tlrobinson/bddmx/hacker-news-cornified>

~~~
talleyrand
Some support please! I can't get the bookmarklet to work (it just loads the
text of the url) and I MUST HAVE A CORNIFY BOOMARKLET! Thanks.

~~~
tlrobinson
What browser? I only tested on Safari. Try this:

    
    
        javascript:(function(){if(typeof cornify_add==="undefined"){
        document.body.appendChild(document.createElement('script')).src=
        'http://www.cornify.com/js/cornify.js';}
        else{cornify_add()}})();
    

(remove the newlines)

------
jhickner
It does exactly what it says it will, and it does it with style.

Highly recommended. Would corn again.

------
jws
I must agree, this is the number one unicorns and rainbow adding site on the
internet. I am disappointed that they don't frolic about and they appear blind
the concept of whitespace areas, perhaps in the "pro" edition.

I am also a bit ashamed that I executed a stranger's Javascript in my Hacker
News context. Who knows what just happened to my cookie? (Ok, I just read the
URL and I'm safe, at least for the javascript present the instant I downloaded
it.)

~~~
Cornify
Sorry to disappoint you. We're focusing on "less is more" and after long
debates we decided that frolicing was something our users could live without.
We take your feedback serious and if there is more user request, we will
certainly be open to a later implementation.

------
psyklic
This should've been "Review my STARTUP"!

------
sam_in_nyc
It's all fun and games until you execute this on facebook and the Unicorns
steal your cookie and hijack your account.

Yes, bookmarklets can do that.

------
callmeed
I've got a fever ... and the only cure is more unicorns.

------
cmos
yea, I like the glitter! If I could move them around, and if I kept clicking
the button they popped up, that would be super cool.

Also, perhaps after overuse, it showed the occasional raincloud?

~~~
jhickner
Definitely, the first thing I tried to do was drag them around. +1 for that
feature!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm obviously doing something wrong. Nothing happens when I click the button,
and I can't drag the link at right to my toolbar. I spent 3 minutes trying all
sorts of things, and have given up.

Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong? I'm using IE7 on Windows XP Home, and I
have JavaScript turned on. I don't see unicorns, glitter, or any changes.

~~~
tower10
IE7 doesn't allow bookmarklets to be dragged to the Links toolbar, presumably
due to the security risk. Instead, right-click and Add to favorites...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I've added it to favorites, but it's still the case that nothing's happening.
I click on the link at the left, and nothing happens.

Am I doing something wrong? What should happen when I click on the link at
left?

------
tdavis
Feature request: Additional pictures, please. You do not have a suitable
variety to satiate my thirst for Unicorns and rainbows.

Additionally, a Unicorn puking rainbows would make me invest.

------
sangaya
I actually thought it was quite the fun idea. My only suggestions are to
increase the number of pictures (and thus the cuteness) as well as allow for
the pictures to be dragged around. I don't want to stop clicking "cornify" if
the button gets covered up :)

------
ivankirigin
Who said this is going to be a bad year for IPOs?

Installed: <http://bit.ly/Akao>

------
yef
How about putting [joke] or something in the title, so those of us short on
time can skip it?

~~~
jskopek
Normally I'd agree with you, but this is a 10 second diversion, and you have
to be a robot not to find the concept cute and unique.

~~~
ezequiel
I ro-bot. Still find joke fu-nny.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
You've had lots of positive feedback, and I'm sure it's a good idea, but it's
caused me nothing but trouble.

Firstly - and you'll see this in my earlier comments, it simply didn't work
for me on IE7/XP Home edition. Now it works (Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.6 on SuSE
10.1) but when I closed the tab the "music" kept running.

How many browser/OS combinations have you tested this on? I'm left with a
machine that I may have to reboot to get control back of the sound system, and
I'm _not_ a happy customer. If you do this to people "in the wild" you may get
some comment significantly more negative than this one.

------
daveambrose
I just fell off my chair.

~~~
daveambrose
I just cornified my blog.

------
tlrobinson
I'm totally going to use this.

Seriously. I just added it to my personal website (down at the bottom):
<http://tlrobinson.net/>

------
stephen
My daughter loves it.

------
diN0bot
this is kind of cute, but not entertaining enough to make the lack of
intellectual interestingness worthwhile. execution ok but not stellar:
graphics are large and invasive.

with a little thought this could have been cute. inject the images into the
dom, maybe to replace advertisements or brighten logos. do a little data
mining or randomness to inject stormclouds every-so-often. do something cute
when used on weather sites.

------
Andi
What about: "Review my StartDOWN" ?

------
sh1mmer
I have an extensive collection of unicorn artwork and imagery. How do I get
them to you?

------
juliend2
It would be nice to calculate the offset of the "Cornify" button (when it uses
the button instead of the bookmarklet) so that when you generate some insane
amounts of unicorns they don't cover the "Cornify" button.

------
motherwell
If I could make a suggestion: Multiple cornify buttons. It is awesome fun to
keep hitting the button, so more means you can have a sillier screen :)

------
jackowayed
an "uncornify" bookmarklet might be nice. As much as I "love" the
cornification, sometimes it blocks something important.

------
nirmal
Hilarious stuff. I know a lot of people who would enjoy this if it also
dropped Hello Kitty all over the page. :)

------
volida
am I missing something?

------
arjunb
Great business model!

------
popschedule
Put it on my site.

------
ahoyhere
Y'all can laugh -- good lord, I did, thanks Cornify! -- but you'd be shocked &
awed to learn the money people make with stuff that's not far removed from
this.

Viva la difference!

------
ezequiel
I got corned. Damn.

